# Quick Saturday report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Left Shorline with Eric, (Polebender) on his boat with 2 fellers from work. Went out starting at 25 and ending at 37ish out. First stop, no luck. Second stop was for deep bait. Picked up a few and went on out. Got a few scamp and a couple of jacks. Had 4 fish on that put anglers on the gunnels hard. A Torium having the gears ripped out sounds really bad by the way. Lost to rocks, too small of a leader, etc. Stopped on the way in and picked up 27 nice mingos in 45 minutes. Back at launch before dark. Nice day out there. A little bumpy but not too bad all in all.

Wade


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you guys caught some fish,sounds like you had the mingos in check in that short of a time.Sucks to hear about the torium tearing up.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

He was still using the Torium at days finish. It took a good abusing though. We could have filled the boat with mingos. Decided to get some grease scortchers to round out the box on the way in. We mainly were using large baits swinging for the fence. One large bite we got was on a small fish coming up that got devoured. Probably a big jack the way it acted...


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I know all about that swingin for the fence.Nothing wrong with a cooler full of footballs either,tasty little suckers.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job.. with that many mingos thats one of those days that I opt to scrub the boat as opposed to wield the knife! We had some big pulldowns on sunday with the same results as yours.. the shitty part is we got 2 of em off the bottom but couldnt hold em.. oh well.. theyare there for next time! Good report.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Wade, you cant always catch the big ones and when you don't its nice to catch something for the grease.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you guys made it out Wade! Sounds like a productive trip all in all. We ended up staying in the bay. My boat wasn't acting right. :banghead 

Bob


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. What do you think gutted your Torium, big jack or grouper


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

We think it was a big jack that inhaled whatever it was I was reeling up off the bottom. I had the drag locked down and the torium has 80# braid and it was no match for whatever it was that hit it. The gears slipped twice but as best I can tell it didn't ruin the reel as I continued to catch mingos with it. Bad thing was I had just put the 6/0 down and switched to the torium for the faster retreive ratio (we were in 250') and was tired of reeling all the way up to rebait and such with the Penn and sure enough that's when Mr. Big hit! Ugh!!! That being said we had a great time and it was a new adventure for me to fish deepwater like that, I now know what they make those 20 oz egg sinkers for!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you go out of Destin to the SW. I use a torium 20 and have had the antireverse gear drug backwards twice also, but I caught the jack that I had on. It was only 35" long. They are one strong fish. I will tell you I prefer a Diawa Sea line over Penn any day. Better and smoother drag system. It stinks you lost the big ones.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade bottom fishin?:takephoto


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bout time for you to be out after those ******'s isnt it?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike, I can't remember when the weather sucked so bad for so long in the fall. Only a couple of fair days since Labor Day. I haven't trolled since then. I am so desperate now I would maybe, just maybe consider, (dare I say it), inshore fishing!!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/23/2007)*Mike, I can't remember when the weather sucked so bad for so long in the fall. Only a couple of fair days since Labor Day. I haven't trolled since then. I am so desperate now I would maybe, just maybe consider, (dare I say it), inshore fishing!!


Downtime, Im with ya on this weather stuff. I have been watching it like a hawk now for two weeks. Looks like Friday might have ashot at 1 ft.. If it is what they say it is, im hoping to head out to some blue water.

The reason the weather is bad is we didnt get any hurricanes to shake the weather fronts!! Still better than havn hurricanes!


----------

